# Found Pigeon



## saltcityboy (Aug 6, 2005)

Before I describe the bird I have found, I would like to provide a little constructive criticism.
A few days ago I recovered a distressed homing pigeon in our front yard. Having no idea of what to do, my stepdad and I searched the internet for information. We easily found care instructions and, being animal lovers, were enthusiastic about caring for the bird and taking steps to locate the owner.
After several hours of searches and questions, we found that there is no easy way to report a recovered bird. After dozens of emails, several phone calls, and a message to the owner, we have received only ONE email from a concerned gentleman (not the owner).
Out of concern for the pigeon, my stepdad and I have spent much more time and effort on this than many other people will consider doing.
Now I have gone through the registration process to access this board, which I will most likely never use again.
I am sure that not many people report found homing pigeons. For those who might, I am suggesting there be an easily accessible site with a simple form that someone who is completely ignorant of the homing pigeon sport can use to inform the owner.
If you've read all of this, thank you.
The bird I found is very young and was quite hungry and distressed. He/she was easily picked up, and is now resting comfortably and has been given water and mixed grains. It has a green band reading...
IF 2005 WMP 6631
He/she is here at Pondview Farm in Jenningsville, Pennsylvania.
Please email my stepdad at...
[email protected]
or call on 
(570) 833-5642.
I would appreciate it if someone would be willing to contact the owner and find out if they would like the bird back. We DO NOT  want a reward. We are just concerned about the bird.
Thank you for reading this long message.
little john


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

well if it is still young and the owner does not want it I would suggest keeping it. Once it has recovered his/her strength the possibility is there that it will take off again to its origional home BUT as you say it is young it could have fallen off track on a training toss (which I am starting now)

It is not hard to care for and if you let it fly daily about your farm you could have hours of watching pleasure as well. and In a year or two you might be racing  

I am sure someone will post the details of the owner shortly, just hang on


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Thanks for taking in this pigeon.

The racing organizations seem to have their own pages for lost/found pigeons, but I found the IF band list and the name of the club which comes up is

Williamsport R. P. C. 
Denny McFadden 
(570)433-3690 
88 Kehrer Hill Rd. Montoursville, PA 17754

If you have already traced the owner, you are ahead of us, as this only gives the club contact

John (UK)


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Send an email to; [email protected] include the band informatuion and your location, they will trace the band to find the owner and help with locating a pigeon person in your area. Thanks for your efforts to help this bird !


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for going out of your way to help this bird. We appreciate people like you who show care and concern for pigeons.

I have just contacted the club representative, thank you for locating that, John, and I gave them the band number and your contact info. They are having a club meeting tomorrow where the information will be given to the owner of the bird. The owner will be in contact with you then, either by e-mail or by your phone number.

Thanks again.

Treesa


----------

